# Halloween Night was a success!



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! I really looks marvellous! Can't wait to see the rest of the pictures! I know exactly what you mean with al these last minute things; it doesn't seem to matter how long you've been throwing these parties, you always end up doing stuff just 10 min. before you expect guests! But as shown on the picture: it worked out just fine! Congratulations on your succes!


----------

